

New PayPal Exec Blasts Fellow Employees In Late-Night Tweets - shdon
http://www.businessinsider.com/paypal-exec-tweets-2014-5

======
rdl
I wonder what the correct crisis/communications strategy is. It's entirely
possible that everything he said was true (I'd be shocked if a company the
size and speed of PayPal didn't have a few insiders in key roles who were
widely known to be horrible, but couldn't be fired for political reasons), but
he's still going to get fired/resign.

Do you lay low for a while? Focus on some non-public-facing role (which is
difficult for a Director of Strategy who is on CNBC/Bloomberg frequently as an
analyst).

It seems like the main strategies are hide, try to minimize what was said, or
double down on "PayPal has horrible problems internally, and I'm just so
authentic I couldn't keep myself from calling them out in frustration while
drunk."

None of these are great, but once it's done, what's the best thing to do?

------
yuhong
My favorite is the "Online Forums" section of the Whole Foods Code of Conduct:

[http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/sites/default/files/media/Gl...](http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/sites/default/files/media/Global/Company%20Info/PDFs/CodeofBusinessConduct2013.pdf)

The anti-astroturfing restrictions are good, but the approval requirements are
ridiculous.

